# VRC who ride 'modern' bikes. (Post pictures of your non-vintage rig)



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I know we all love to restore and ride our vintage mtb's, but I'm curious...how many of your put the same effort and attention into a modern bike as well?

For me, I love to ride a VRC bike on many of my local trails here. The bikes are fun to ride, they get attention, and it makes for a fun challenge to see if you can take on the modern bling bikes.

But we've got some trails here in NorCal that are pure heaven, and not something I'd put an old bike on.

I'm VRC all the way...but sometimes its hard to beat a nice new bike.


So...post pictures of your modern mountain bike (whatever that may be)!


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

1999 GT Team Lotto 
2002 first Salida built Matt Chester MuTinyman
2004 Maverick ML7








1 of 5 Kelly Single Bone Stock








2005 Fisher X Caliber, just broken-replacement custom Eriksen


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

*my few*

i like the older and more simple stuff just as much as most as the next fella, but here's a few of my more modern two wheeled machines.

2004 Ventana Bruja
2007 Ventana Padrino
2007 Knolly Delirium


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My full-suspension ride in the woods.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

nwmtb said:


> i like the older and more simple stuff just as much as most as the next fella, but here's a few of my more modern two wheeled machines.
> 
> 2004 Ventana Bruja
> 2007 Ventana Padrino
> 2007 Knolly Delirium


Hey, another Ventana guy. Right on. :thumbsup:

Knolly is good stuff I hear.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

2003 Ventana El Saltamontes, quad bearing, 5" rockers
XTR/Dura Ace/Chris King/Thomson
Fox Float/Talas tuned by PUSH Industries


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*A little lower in the food chain but.....*

I guess my fave "newer" ride is my Surly. Nothing fancy or high-tech, it's just a very responsive, fun ride. Just good to hop on and go, with a real low maintenance factor :thumbsup:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

stan4bikes said:


> I guess my fave "newer" ride is my Surly


What's that behind the Surly?

'Guin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> What's that behind the Surly?
> 
> 'Guin


A chair.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

pinguwin said:


> What's that behind the Surly?
> 
> 'Guin


It's a Wisteria trunk twined around a 4x4 post  ...Oh! you mean the bike  ..It's an Elevated chainstay Fisher HooKooEKoo..no longer around, it went to that big eBay in the sky :thumbsup:


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*Horst-link happiness*

*2000 Intense Tracer*
:thumbsup:


----------



## peteypete (Oct 19, 2006)

2007 Norco Nitro Niner prototype
Full XTR
Stan's rims with revolution spokes
syncros ti post
salsa wide carbon bar
kenda karma tires
ritchey wcs stem and headset
selle italia slr saddle out of adjustment


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

'03 Giant AC1










Recently added head tube paint...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ibis mojo 00....


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

This was in another post but I've taken better picture now and installed the Goat head coins on the seat stays.









Bunch more @ https://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/firstflightbikes/Goat FKR/


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Unfair Jeff!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Nothing special


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Some modernish bikes and rides.

Lenz 29er



Phoenix





Scott





gratuitous shot accessed by modern bike:



Haro 29er



Ransom



ready to go down





another day, different redwood forest


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Another V. 

Inspired by VRC ideas. It's a modern retro if you will. Bull horn bars, square taper BB and crank, longer stem, and thumbies.

On a dually frame with disc brakes.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*no pics right now*

SF made sycip unleaded, voodoo nuzumbi, and the omega


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Dang that Ventana trade in policy. My Marble Peak FS somehow turned into a 2005/07 El Saltamontes.

mbb


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

JmZ said:


> Another V.
> 
> Inspired by VRC ideas. It's a modern retro if you will. Bull horn bars, square taper BB and crank, longer stem, and thumbies.
> 
> On a dually frame with disc brakes.


Well done!

Yeah, my El Salt has older RF cranks and a good ole' UN71 square taper bb too....can't beat it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mattbikeboy said:


> Dang that Ventana trade in policy. My Marble Peak FS somehow turned into a 2005/07 El Saltamontes.
> mbb


Suckered me in too. Sherwood and Theresa are great though.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Well done!
> 
> Yeah, my El Salt has older RF cranks and a good ole' UN71 square taper bb too....can't beat it.


Ditto with me too. Except I think I found the last UN-91square taper bb known to man for my RaceFace Next cranks.  I am about ready to give up on my 8 speed XTR though -- I want some Hope Hydraulic disks and I can't find XTR 8 Speed Shifters anywhere. 

mbb


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

First Flight said:


> This was in another post but I've taken better picture now and installed the Goat head coins on the seat stays.


um, *wow*. This made me scoot up closer to my screen, and I think I stopped breathing for a sec. Absolutely gorgeous bike.

And what a coincidence, I just bought a "modern" bike today- a 2006 Kona Dawg Primo. I'll get some photos in a bit.


----------



## xjoex (Jan 4, 2006)

My new mtn bike is an 03 Klein Palomino 


















-Joe


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*1995 Klein Quantum Pro*

Ya, ya, its a road bike but until ~6 months ago it's the newest thing I owned.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*2006 GT Zaskar Expert*

Got a great deal on this tiny frame and built it up with spares just to fool around on, trials and the like.
I think I've got JmZ beat on the retro parts build: Campy and Deore thumbshifters, Mountain LX front and SS cage XT rear derailleurs, ~94 LX crank, ~96 Hope brakes.


----------



## soreyes (Mar 16, 2007)

*Nashbar 853*

I haven't officially posted my 'vintage' bikes because they are an abomination of many things valued here. There are some links to images in my sig. I have had the Sierra since the spring off 88 when I bought it with all the money I could muster as an 8th grader.

My modern rig is a bike I just put together this past weekend. Most of the parts came off of my previously updated 93 Cadex which had been my modern ride up until this point. The Cadex frame is now freed up for possibly restoring it with period parts.

The Nashbar 853 frame has some VRC characteristics (nice steel) which led me to go this direction rather than another alu hardtail or FS.

I really enjoy the VRC discussions and pictures of the bikes I drooled over 15 - 20 years ago.

Here it is this past Sunday in Anacortes near Big Beaver pond. It rode just as nicely as I had hoped.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

My modern bikes...

Vicious Cycles Motivator 29er - this bike peobably seem the most miles of any that I own.










I also have a SC Blur that lately is ridden a handful of times per year (although it used to see a lot of miles). I don't have a recent pic of it.  But here's what it looked like a few years back - other than the frame, fork, handlebar, and bar ends, I don't think that any component that is pictured is still on the bike.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> My modern bikes...
> 
> Vicious Cycles Motivator 29er - this bike peobably seem the most miles of any that I own.
> 
> ...


is that a sago stem on the vicious?


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

hollister said:


> is that a sago stem on the vicious?


No, it's a Race Face Deus.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

2005 Kona Kula Primo - scandium and light as all get out. Built it from the frame up.

The faster you ride the better it gets.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

what a relief to see your modern rigs, I was actually a little embarassed to admit my lifestyle choice , especially nice to see F-B in the air :thumbsup:.

With that said, I think I've always been a free rider/hucker, but the vintage virus (or is it a parasite?) still lives within. Always on the lookout for the neglected classics, prefer reading old FTF's over Decline...




























still looking for my ultimate personal retro steed...
:rockon:


----------



## 95bonty (Oct 6, 2004)

*meet ReX*

The only retro thing on this build would be the RaceFace Turbine LP cranks spinning on a ultra reliable Phil Wood square taper BB...as rides go it's smooth, it's light (smidge under 22lb), it's fast, but it ain't got no soul. So it's going to be joined late this year by a rigid Rock Lobster or ideally a Nontrager running Paul's thumbies


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

2001 Klein Attitude Race


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

airwreck said:


> what a relief to see your modern rigs, I was actually a little embarassed to admit my lifestyle choice , especially nice to see F-B in the air :thumbsup:.
> 
> With that said, I think I've always been a free rider/hucker, but the vintage virus (or is it a parasite?) still lives within. Always on the lookout for the neglected classics, prefer reading old FTF's over Decline...


Having ridden with FB quite a bit, that guy can make his way down the hill in short order. Very comfortable in the air, that pic doesn't do his style justice.

Here's an older Venti pic leaving the earth.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

*El Santo*

Seems I've posted it once before here, but this is the 'primary ride'. It's usually much dirtier now - this photo was taken during its maiden voyage with me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

cegrover said:


> Seems I've posted it once before here, but this is the 'primary ride'. It's usually much dirtier now - this photo was taken during its maiden voyage with me.


Poor car in the back ground.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

is this non-vintage?my camera doesnt do the metal flake justice


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*And the other ride...*

A nice steel Interloc hardtail.

A _few_ changes since the picture was taken.

The Cranks went to the Ventana. The fork has been sold - replaced with a Manitou Black. The brakes have been sold - now Disc. The wheels are up for sale (Nuke Proof's). Different seat post.

The frame's got a good feel to it. Wanted a bike that was for less than perfect weather, and this pic... that wasn't an ideal setup.


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

Here is my " other " bike.

Dean Ace x - Lite and it's 11 year old security guard. I never had any othe wait issues with them and as nice as this is to ride I much rather be on my Brodie eXpresso or Altitude t.o.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

the car's been there a while, as it's surrounded by trees. That was taken at Hamilton Creek here in Nashville - probably my favorite local trails, but things are MUCH better here than I anticipated when moving from Orange County last yr.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

*My S-Works Enduro*

Here's my custom 2004 S-Works Enduro. It's built up from a frame and is equipped with Fox F130XTT fork, XT/XTR drivetrain, KMC X9SL Gold chain, Magura Marta SL brakes, FRM WebStem Ti, Easton carbon riser bar, Thomson Masterpiece post, Flite TT seat, DT Swiss 240S/DT Swiss SuperComp/Mavic 717 wheels, Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4" tires, Exustar Ti pedals, Extralite seatclamp & QRs, etc.
Weight is about 12kg with the heavy duty tires & tubes. With XC spec tires & tubes it weighs about 11.3kg.

The next update will be the XTR M970 crankset unless I opt for Token Ti with Extralite rings.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*3 x 29*

Vanilla XC Pro 7 speed
Chester Mute 2
Lenz Leviathan\not shown
The set up`s have all changed on these.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

5/6 X 5/6 inch Curtlo/Ventana and a Karpiel Disco, which now sports a 888 works


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> ready to go down


is that nisene marks?


----------



## zingel (Feb 23, 2006)

MC Rumble 1/1 with Rohloff









IF Ti Deluxe









Kish


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

*some of my more modern rides.......*







































still have them except for the litespeed niota.....here you go


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Some modernish bikes and rides.
> 
> Lenz 29er
> 
> ...


wow! where do you live FB (roughly!) such a beautiful looking place


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> Vanilla XC Pro 7 speed
> Chester Mute 2
> Lenz Leviathan\not shown
> The set up`s have all changed on these.


I love that Vanilla.

An absolute modern classic.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

scant said:


> wow! where do you live FB (roughly!) such a beautiful looking place


What, you dont like my bikes? 

Im on the central coast of CA. I guess we've got lots of "micro-climates" in the area from the ocean, fog, and mountains interacting which create a variety of terrains.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

*Haro VL120*

Another Haro, in a spectacular and historic location. Anyone know where this is?



Here is a hint, possibly. Alan Bond's very early Ritchey on the same rock many years prior.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Since we seem to be posting photos of air, here's my feeble attempt during this year's 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo.










Another 29er that gets time. I guess these are my newest fat tire bikes. My third newest probably sees the most saddle time - a 1998ish Phoenix.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> Another Haro, in a spectacular and historic location. Anyone know where this is?


Looks like someone has moved some rocks around since then. 

Cool stuff!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ssmike said:


> Since we seem to be posting photos of air, here's my feeble attempt during this year's 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo.


You were just coming down from a massive air right?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> You were just coming down from a massive air right?


Absolutely! And at speed too!


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

*... steel*

... the real stuff 

 wiesmann koxinga lt 2001, built from dedaccai eom, custom geometry.
I like how my bontragers handle :eekster: , so i thought it would be nice to have a fully suspended rig handle more or less likewise.



















   more

built as light as possible, around 12kg depending of tires i use.

ciao
flo


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

floibex said:


> ... the real stuff
> 
> wiesmann koxinga lt 2001, built from dedaccai eom, custom geometry.
> I like how my bontragers handle :eekster: , so i thought it would be nice to have a fully suspended rig handle more or less likewise.
> ...


cool bike.

i still hate your sig, even more so now.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> cool bike.
> 
> i still hate your sig, even more so now.


Maybe we should all update our sigs to match?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Maybe we should all update our sigs to match?


i hate you


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

... large h-ate factory singlespeed the new black ano of steel singlespeeding 

:devil:
flo


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks much Rumpfy.*



Rumpfy said:


> I love that Vanilla.
> 
> An absolute modern classic.


I wouldn`t kick your bikes out of my garage for eating crackers either.

A few more close ups just because.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Nothing special. An Ebay Jamis Dakar demo tarted up with XT and Maguras. This bike replaced the Catamount I moved west with but found too scary to ride with any spirit. (high BB + lots of rocky ledges = too much pucker ) To be replaced when daughter graduates college and I remember what money looks like


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*you are tee*



azjeff said:


> This bike replaced the Catamount I moved west with but found too scary to ride with any spirit.


hey if you ever wanna get rid of that _catamount_, drop me a note... 

i always had a thing for those frames (still kicking myself for not picking one up when cambria was blowing them out for ridiculously cheap).

actually ran into the ex-co-founder on the trail the other day... he's getting ready to start a new bike company (though the name escapes me at the moment). i'm still running the cat-cage on my tracer (original side-entry bottle cage). :thumbsup:


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

gotdirt said:


> hey if you ever wanna get rid of that _catamount_, drop me a note...
> 
> i'm still running the cat-cage on my tracer (original side-entry bottle cage). :thumbsup:


The Cat went to live in the South, sorry. I noticed the cage on your Tracer :thumbsup: Got a yellow one on the backup Pisgah.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

> MC Rumble 1/1 with Rohloff


Awesome picture.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*I guess you missed this one...*



gotdirt said:


> hey if you ever wanna get rid of that _catamount_, drop me a note...
> 
> i always had a thing for those frames (still kicking myself for not picking one up when cambria was blowing them out for ridiculously cheap).
> 
> :thumbsup:


The HOOVER didn't. .$60.00 a few weeks ago on the Bay..17" even:thumbsup:


----------



## Fatmikeynyc (Jun 20, 2005)

Brooklyn Machine Works Park Bike/NYC Street Cruiser:


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*never seen one*

is that really a Ti ARC??!










special edition, or custom?


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

*Yup.*

Yeti Arc Ti. They are somewhat rare from what I understand but they show up on fleebay every once in awhile.. there are 2 on ebay right now. From what I understand from talking to some of the dudes at Yeti, they didn't continue them cuz they were expensive - I think they made them in 2001 and 2002. Rides awesome, my favorite 26" wheel bike - gonna keep it til I'm on social security! check out the dropouts


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*location*



DoubleCentury said:


> Another Haro, in a spectacular and historic location. Anyone know where this is?


Is that in Colorado?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> Another Haro, in a spectacular and historic location. Anyone know where this is?


Pearl Pass, on the Crested Butte side.

What do I win?


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*My Guess & My 'modern" rides*

Location Guess - Daisy Pass - Oh B Joy full - CB, CO.

My Rides - What was old is now new...









Will show full build of 17" soon...









Installed a new bell and now rides like brand new...


















SS for those who, like me, use it to run the dogs...









Next Project...


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

That's a sh*tload of headset spacers on that Erb.  How's it ride compared to an original Slingshot?

You like short wheelbase bikes?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Pearl Pass, on the Crested Butte side.
> 
> What do I win?


socks.

what size you need


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

fat-tony said:


> Is that in Colorado?


well, i guess I was close.


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*NIsene*

Nice pic at the incline on Nisene Marks. Rock On!!!


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*here wat I got at the mo*


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*but wait theres more*

thats close to it unless I include my kids bikes and more frames


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

the blue and silver bike in the second from last picture I had to respray the silver cos on the down tube it said "TANK"this is the bike I built to swap for the green cruiser in the first picture,my mate hasnt picked it up yet,I think he's just gonna give it to me without swapping,yeeeaaaarr


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

the purple bike in the last pic I built for when cousins come and stay but I take it to the bmx track and try and distroy it,hasnt busted yet


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I already posted a shot of my road bike in the "Stealth" thread, but here's my newest MTB:


----------



## jh4rt (Sep 5, 2007)

*2004 Ti IF Deluxe*

It is actually sporting a F80x fork (white) now; I don't have any pictures of it with that fork yet. It isn't totally modern, but it has gears and suspension and disc brakes... so... pretty dang close, right?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Triple R, I feel like those are just pictures you lifted off the internet.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Triple R, I feel like those are just pictures you lifted off the internet.


Especially the one of Sammy Hagar poppin a wheelie


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)

2008 OM Flyer


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

My only other complete bike currently, I have one other little thrown together "chopper" rat bike thing that just needs it's bars put back on (18" BMX frame, 26" rigid forks, 8" rise, 28" wide BMX bars, 20" front wheel)
Trying to get rid of this one for a cruiser or trials mount right now though, 06 Volume Deathwish.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Triple R, I feel like those are just pictures you lifted off the internet.


Here thay are all on the back of my truck,:eekster: off the internet indeed:eekster:


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*just finished this one yesterday*

just a muck around bike made of spare parts


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

This is my Newest a *
Nicolai M-pire of 2005*










Actually I have this Stumpjumper S-work hardtail but specialiezed does not make bikes like they use to be (well they do I just don't like how she rides)

Just the frame now since I don't want it









And then is this 29er made by a friend (He makes frames for many big names)
From the same maker as the pretty bars on my tandem









here are *Some of the Rest,*Canadian Balfa's, a newer fisher (sorry not there) Santa cruz's My Klein's and my cross bikes are not even in there, plus a few are not showing on the link, but believe me they are there..

19 rolling bikes total and a few projects more too.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

sho220 said:


> Recently added head tube paint...


I've got an empty bottle of Rogue Dead Guy Ale sitting on my shelf from a trip to Oregon. Sweetest name and art work ever.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

My only "new" bike.










Steve


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

Hay steve is that a bianchi sitting up on the wall?


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

TRIPLE R said:


> Hay steve is that a bianchi sitting up on the wall?


Good eye:










Steve


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

2003 3D Racing Rover. Custom handbuilt by Chris Herting. The "last mountain bike I'll ever buy"


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Non-vintage SS list:

























Non-vintage gearie list:
'08 S-Works Epic (not pictured)
























Oh, were we just talking about pedaled bikes?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> 2003 3D Racing Rover. Custom handbuilt by Chris Herting. The "last mountain bike I'll ever buy"


awesome. sweet. hot.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> 2003 3D Racing Rover. Custom handbuilt by Chris Herting. The "last mountain bike I'll ever buy"


good lookin race bike.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> good lookin race bike.


Thanks for the comments Colker and FB.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My newest: KDX. Dog! 
Only bike I own that has disc brakes! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

*never forget*



eastcoaststeve said:


> Good eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1985,14yrs old,england,rich mate,had bike,I wanted,havent got one yet,never forget the color,only bike I can identify at a quik glance,guy around town has one may stop him one day:thumbsup:


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

like the longboards too(I love shed content lol)


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

Before I found this, the newest bike in the lineup was a 1993 Klein Fervor










I'm a retro grouch and don't really care for new stuff but after seeing it in a catalog, I just had to have one of my own.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

KingSting, that looks like a lot of fun!
Ride report?


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

KDXdog said:


> KingSting, that looks like a lot of fun!
> Ride report?


Heavy :eekster:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

*2007/2008 Ted Wojcik*

Just got a new stem.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

TRIPLE R, great stuff!

my main modern ride is five years old now.









And for KDXdog, my SO's new toy, she's tried a couple KX100's lately and is liking those too.


----------



## kingsting (Sep 18, 2007)

azjeff said:


> Heavy :eekster:


Not really. It tips the scales around 36 pounds - much lighter than my klunker.

It feels a little sluggish at low speeds due to the wide tires (Especially when they're under 15 PSI.) but it rides like a regular bike once it's up and going.

This thing gives you a heck of a workout in soft sand and deep snow but it's great fun!


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here it is. Bar ends, bell, fenders, Gravity Dropper.


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

AIRWRECK,does that Turner ride sweet,I sort of like them,o and without sounding like a phyco I loved lookin around your garage,Im a corona drinker myself.


----------



## Vitorzip (May 25, 2007)

Ok, here it goes...

These are the modern bikes i usually ride...

Storck Organic Light... 10,5 kg, with Xentis carbon wheels, Reba WC, X0 and Avid Ultimate


















Storck Rebel Carbon - 8,9 kg, also with Avid Ultimate, Mavic SLR, XTR and Reba WC


















Corratec Superbow Titanium - 9,8 kg - Marta´s, XTR, Tune hubs, Fox RLC 2008


















And my other Corratec, also a Superbow Titanium, but my project Sub 7, with 6,8 kg (15 lbs). Has some of the lightest parts in the market today - certainly not an old school... 


































Also have a Seven Sola, but no pic, unfortunatly. Has Hope Mono Mini Pro, Fox RLC, gold Tune hubs (2,4 lbs wheels) bla bla bla bla etc etc etc...


----------



## TRIPLE R (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh I have to have those brake lines on the corratec,tell me more please,I wouldnt want to know how much those bikes would cost but here in N.Z I think I could put down half the cost for a small house with the price combined lol.


----------

